# Error building port samba41



## fugee279 (Sep 6, 2014)

Trying to build port samba41 exits with this error Build failed: unknown encoding: hex *** Signal 11.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 6, 2014)

Seems it's the same error you had with net/samba4 in the other thread. I ask you to try `pkg_libchk`. If there's any output please post it.
Please post the output of  `less /etc/make.conf` and `uname -a`.


----------



## fugee279 (Sep 11, 2014)

`pkg_libchk` returned no output There's no make.conf file in directory /etc. Output of `uname -a`:

```
FreeBSD localhost 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Fri Jan 17 01:46:25 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


----------



## talsamon (Sep 11, 2014)

Maybe, it's something with the locale settings ?

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/us ... ation.html


----------



## fugee279 (Sep 11, 2014)

What about the locale settings should be relevant?


----------



## kpa (Sep 11, 2014)

fugee279 said:
			
		

> what about the locale settings should be relevant



In theory yes but there are some documented cases when a build tool breaks when the locale is set to anything else but the default "C" locale. Worth trying if that is the case here.


----------



## fugee279 (Sep 12, 2014)

This is the output of `locale`. Is it relevant that LANG and LC_ALL aren't set to C as the other values are?


```
# locale
LANG=
LC_CTYPE="C"
LC_COLLATE="C"
LC_TIME="C"
LC_NUMERIC="C"
LC_MONETARY="C"
LC_MESSAGES="C"
LC_ALL=
```


----------



## kpa (Sep 12, 2014)

Those are fine, I don't see any problem.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 12, 2014)

If I remember right I know this error from python27, but I am not sure if this the right path.


----------



## fugee279 (Sep 13, 2014)

So what does that mean? Reinstall python27?


----------



## talsamon (Sep 13, 2014)

I am not sure (I know this error in relation with python27 - it's a depency of samba41 - but I can't say if it causes it). I think it's your first installation of FreeBSD. There could be a lot of errors and missunderstoods. There's a lack of information. The error message tells not much. 
It's a hard suggestion, but my idea is: Try a new reinstall - very slow and point for point. 
My first installation of FreeBSD ended nearly on the same point. One problem I couldn't solve. Next installation it was no problem.
If there's not more information, it is hard to help.


----------



## fugee279 (Sep 14, 2014)

Try 9.3 or try 10.0 again?


----------



## talsamon (Sep 15, 2014)

How you like, it does not matter. Before you make the new install check /var/log/messages for error-messages, to prevent repeat errors or mistakes. If you find some, please post it. You will find some /var/log/messages.X.bz2 - open it with `bunzip2` and look also there.


----------



## fugee279 (Sep 15, 2014)

talsamon said:
			
		

> How you like, it does not matter. Before you make the new install check /var/log/messages for error-messages, to prevent repeat errors or mistakes. If you find some, please post it. You will find some /var/log/messages.X.bz2 - open it with `bunzip2` and look also there.



It may be notable that whenever prompted I  choose not to install man pages/docs


----------



## talsamon (Sep 15, 2014)

I find it more comfortable to have the man pages on the system. It's quicker as (?) to search in the internet. Nobody know all the options and parameters by hard.


----------

